# Change Coming to GW Stores?



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

While digging about to see what I could see I ran into a little post over on 40kforums:



> So, the GW I go to to game on sundays has been ordered from up high to do two things.
> 
> 1. Follow the Warriors Code from Warhammer World
> 2. Allow forgeworld.
> ...


So what's Heresy's take? Good? Bad? Doesn't matter?

I for one am unchanged by this turn of events because I've never been to a GW store, but it's interesting to know about at least.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, that is too bad. My army is unpainted, so if I'm unable to play it at my local GW store, I suppose I have no reason to ever return there again. Shame, I like the gamers. Plus, many of my units are converted/counts-as.

I really don't care what people think of me for not using a painted army. It's simply not a priority for me right now. I just wanna play the damn game! Oh well, the independent gaming store has 4 times as many tables and hundreds of terrain pieces to use, more parking, plenty of tabletop games for public use, and friendlier staff who allow their customers to play however they please. IF these rules are enforced, then it's not a difficult choice at all to decide between the two.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

What is the 'Warriors Code'? My local store is WHW. My army is in no way painted, and half of it is raw plastic. I have no trouble playing there. Neither do the dozens of armies I see there every time I go through.

Also, no conversions? That's the biggest pile of steaming turds I've ever heard. The staff at WHW actively encourage conversions...

I think the 'orders from on high' may be an excuse for the manager wanting to be a dick...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> What is the 'Warriors Code'? My local store is WHW. My army is in no way painted, and half of it is raw plastic. I have no trouble playing there. Neither do the dozens of armies I see there every time I go through.
> 
> Also, no conversions? That's the biggest pile of steaming turds I've ever heard. The staff at WHW actively encourage conversions...
> 
> I think the 'orders from on high' may be an excuse for the manager wanting to be a dick...


Warrior's Code is a set of guidelines used by WHW for events.

Here it is: http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m3720191a_Warriors_Code_2014_V1.4.pdf

I think the conversion rule is in there mostly to ensure people don't model for advantage, and so they can screen those out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Warrior's Code is a set of guidelines used by WHW for events.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m3720191a_Warriors_Code_2014_V1.4.pdf
> 
> I think the conversion rule is in there mostly to ensure people don't model for advantage, and so they can screen those out.


So it's only for tournaments held there, as opposed to just day to day play? And I'm going to assume the conversion thing is in relation to larger models as opposed to a simple hand or head swap for your SM captain?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So it's only for tournaments held there, as opposed to just day to day play? And I'm going to assume the conversion thing is in relation to larger models as opposed to a simple hand or head swap for your SM captain?


Tournaments and special events. And the conversions aren't specified by type so all conversions require an okay to field.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

Zion said:


> Tournaments and special events. And the conversions aren't specified by type so all conversions require an okay to field.


my local independant shop has been like that for a while for events. I'm ok with it, it means you get an excuse to focus and churn out some paint jobs. Conversion rule they implemented after someone brought in a styrofoam block and said it was a necron something or other... every model, including some scratch built oblits were approved for use without issue. In our modeling group there are at least a dozen people with fully painted armies so I'm sure that helps the issue


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

My local store has invoked the stand and deliver ruleset,

the bad side of these rules
1 the store is run by a masked gunman,
2 you get robbed when you walk through the doors
and
3 Waitrose is considering leaving the area meaning less posh milfs

however there are positives
1 there are free stables for while you shop/get mugged
and
2 waitrose is considering leaving the area


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> 1 there are free stables for while you shop/get mugged


Handy for those who don't usually have somewhere to leave their horse while they game.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

GW stores are awful places anyway. Come play at your FLGS, where you'll only be actively encouraged to paint your models, as opposed to required to, and can play however you want. Also, no hard sales. Unless your FLGS is run by a dick.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Handy for those who don't usually have somewhere to leave their horse while they game.


I don't know many Amish 40k players though.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Warrior's Code thing is to stop you bringing an unpainted Warmachine army to a 40k event. As with every announcement of this type ever, it makes itself out to be more totalitarian than 1930s Germany while actually being incredibly lax and/or completely ignored.

If it's recognizably 40k, and has three colours (one of which can be the basecoat colour, so paint I dunno, eyes and gun cases), then it's allowed.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> The Warrior's Code thing is to stop you bringing an unpainted Warmachine army to a 40k event. As with every announcement of this type ever, it makes itself out to be more totalitarian than 1930s Germany while actually being incredibly lax and/or completely ignored.


maybe, but my warmachine dreadnought conversion is getting nervious just hearing about these rules. i had a post somewhere on him before the guy i barrowed the cell cam from left my house, he's basicly a dreadnought body with warmachine arms, legs and head with GW weapons.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> I don't know many Amish 40k players though.


They make their own models by whittling them from wood, 
the rare few who don't get barred from stores for using wooden models are in their 70's by the time they have a usable army


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> They make their own models by whittling them from wood,
> the rare few who don't get barred from stores for using wooden models are in their 70's by the time they have a usable army


Yeah, but the craftsman ship on them has to be astounding!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> They make their own models by whittling them from wood,
> the rare few who don't get barred from stores for using wooden models are in their 70's by the time they have a usable army


why don't they bronze cast? we had that down as a science by the Renaissance. So they have to whittle one model, cast the rest in bronze, tin, lead, what ever and they can make a army in under a decade. 

plus bronze casting a greater demon of khonre would look awesome.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> why don't they bronze cast? we had that down as a science by the Renaissance. So they have to whittle one model, cast the rest in bronze, tin, lead, what ever and they can make a army in under a decade.
> 
> plus bronze casting a greater demon of khonre would look awesome.


Bronze isn't cheap, and it's really darn heavy. I can't blame them for not wanting to do that.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Then just recreate it in marble!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone hear legion fellblade


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> While digging about to see what I could see I ran into a little post over on 40kforums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last week I was talking to my GW store Manager about just this. 

Warriors Code is not being put into place, they just need to make sure that no 3rd part stuff is used. 

Forgeworld Models are allowed, and in the organised events (tornys/Leagus) you can include them in your lists. I doubt they will use the whole Warriors Code, from what I gather the managment have said "make the store somewhere people want to visit, and thus spend money.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

I utterly despise visiting any GW store. If I have to, I adopt some sort of ninja-esque approach, in and out without being spotted or asked if I need paint or glue. 

I would never, ever, EVER game there.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> GW stores are awful places anyway. Come play at your FLGS, where you'll only be actively encouraged to paint your models, as opposed to required to, and can play however you want. Also, no hard sales. Unless your FLGS is run by a dick.


I think you have had bad experiences with GW stores! The one I go to is the best games shop I visit, tips of painting are given often. 

And the other shops are filled with people whom hate on GW, and the products. In a GW shop you dont have to put up with that bullying.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I find the smaller the GW store the better it is, the bigger ones have to many problems on their hands.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Uveron said:


> I think you have had bad experiences with GW stores! The one I go to is the best games shop I visit, tips of painting are given often.
> 
> And the other shops are filled with people whom hate on GW, and the products. In a GW shop you dont have to put up with that bullying.


Oh, I'm totally biased. I own a game store, after all. But yes, I have seen some things I cannot unsee in GW. Like a redshirt rounding up all the little kids to yell "waaaagh!" every 15 minutes. Which sounds harmless but is really, really, really annoying. Also, hard sales are a well-known issue in GW stores.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> Oh, I'm totally biased. I own a game store, after all. But yes, I have seen some things I cannot unsee in GW. Like a redshirt rounding up all the little kids to yell "waaaagh!" every 15 minutes. Which sounds harmless but is really, really, really annoying. Also, hard sales are a well-known issue in GW stores.


AH, yes well I am sure your store is one of the better game stores! 

I think Words_of_Truth have it down, if its a small shop then it has one manager, same format that game stores run for much success (and a lower amount of product that has to be sold, thus less a need for hard sales)


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Never been to a GW store for real when I actually played, and I live in the backwoods of NC, there ain't no GW stores about here, and the FLGS is a hour away.

So, this doesn't effect me that much, but I will be on the lookout if I do go.


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

I've just started getting back into the hobby after a very long hiatus. My local GW is Manchester Arndale and in the few times I've been in, they haven't harassed me to buy anything or been annoying at all. Maybe I've just been lucky, bug it seems perfectly friendly in there.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Lucky for me all the GW stores around me closed so no worries here. Plus I have two great FLG's near me that encourage conversions and have no problem with unpainted armies. Mine is one of the few fully painted armies at the place.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Being someone who visits many different GW stores (I don't work for them) I can say that most I have visited are not that pushy and the ones that are tend to be less pushy the second time you visit,
the best stores I have visited (especially South Wales and the Netherlands) have a very open approach to things and don't tend to feel the need to go all little Hitler with rules, store policies and forcing people into buying things...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

No opinion cause my nearest GW store is an hour way, through 2 bad neighborhoods and I believe a possible milita/neo-nazi compound, no flags but I saw a bunch of white guys with shaved heads and beards.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> ...and I believe a possible milita/neo-nazi compound, no flags but I saw a bunch of white guys with shaved heads and beards.


Gee, I have a shaved head and a beard. I must be a neo nazi. :shok:

Moron.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think the popular conception of a GW employee is kinda like the toaster from red dwarf.
You walk into the shop and you state

"I don't need any paints, brushes, drills or glue. Nor do I need any CSM's, CD's, Orks, Astra Militarum, Inquisition, Imperial Knights, Necrons, Tau, SoB, SM's, Eldar or Dark Eldar. I don't play fantasy and also don't want any Empire, Dwarfs, Bretonnia, Lizardmen, High Elves, Wood Elves, Dark Elves, Warriors of Chaos, Demons of chaos, Beastmen, Orc&Goblins, Skaven, Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings or Ogre's Nor do I need any extra codex's, Rulebooks, Expansions, Scenery, Bitz, Supplements, dice, BRB's, LRB's in fact anything to read at all, tape measures or whippy sticks. I don't need tickets for gamesday, I don't need any spray paints AND I definitely don't need no smegging white dwarf (weekly or monthly)"

"Ah, so you're an audio CD man"

In all honesty, I've never had a bad experience in a GW store when it comes to buying or gaming. They've all been fairly open friendly places. I even game there on occasion - and I'm not under 12.

I've certainly felt more comfortable in there than in some other shops I've been to. One stands out for me, it had one lonely GW hating neckbeard looking after the shop and making people feel bad if they wanted to go through the GW parts they used to do (great shop - if you went in when the owner was there, not the hired help)
And this guy REALLY hated GW. A 20 minute rant on GW being evil should not be compulsory for people trying to buy said companies products...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The whole 'Warrior's code' business I think is more aimed at kids - it stops them walking in with a mass of unpainted, poorly put together models. sod's law defines that you (if you're ever daft enough to game in a GW store) will be the one awaiting an opponent and it'll be you that has to play with them.

I'm sure you'd be allowed a couple of unpainted units on the table with you're opponents permission - just not the whole damn army.

I however, sprue paint/pin paint... so my units are actually mostly assembled post-painting.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Gee, I have a shaved head and a beard. I must be a neo nazi. :shok:
> 
> Moron.


Do you hang out with a bunch of other white guys with shaved heads and beards in a area enclosed by a barbed wire topped chain link fence in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Do you hang out with a bunch of other white guys with shaved heads and beards in a area enclosed by a barbed wire topped chain link fence in the middle of nowhere?


That could just as easily be a bunch of bikers or ska fans on a council estate,
hell there is probably even a niche for prostitutes that sound like that


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Do you hang out with a bunch of other white guys with shaved heads and beards in a area enclosed by a barbed wire topped chain link fence in the middle of nowhere?


Being a prison officer who works with plenty of follicly challenged colleagues, yes, I do.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Being a prison officer who works with plenty of follicly challenged colleagues, yes, I do.


Didn't think of that, ok gov locations don't count.


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

My local GW store used to be run by an Irish guy.
When his sales were up he was a nice friendly store keep.
Other times he was proper pushy, hard selling kids etc.
Me missus had to drag me away as i was going to argue with him about selling a mother and son combo the old eldar codex.......the day before the new one came out !
He's been repaced by a happy friendly rep that leaves everyone alone until asked for something.
A perfect GW guy in that respect..... seen and not hear until summoned


----------

